

Ask HN: I have a great idea. Where can I get feedback before going further? - bubblicious

So I have had this idea for a while now about an app&#x2F;website that would target a large niche community (programmers+gamers). I have a proof of concept. Now I would love to get some feedback about the project from multiple people before getting too much involved, or getting other people involved: &quot;Would people be interested in it or will I die trying to build up a community? Is there something similar online that I might have missed? etc.&quot;<p>What are some good places to get that type of public feedback?<p>I&#x27;d hate to spend 6 months in the dark building this thing to realize that it already existed, or that noone is interested in it.<p>Thanks!
======
dennybritz
Go where your target audience is and talk to them. HN seems like a good place
for programmers + gamers.

As a word of caution, doing "customer development" correctly can be quite
tricky. People saying that would use your service if you ask them is not a
good indicator of you solving a real pain point. You need to figure out the
right question to ask. Google for "customer development" for good information
on that topic.

Feel free to send me an email if you need feedback, I'm in your target
audience.

~~~
bubblicious
Thanks for the advice.

------
BKCandace
I've had great success chatting with programmers. I find them via blog posts,
tweets, etc and then send them an email asking for a quick 15 - 20 min chat.
In the email, I tell them I'm not selling anything, reference how I found them
(shows 'proof of work' on my part), and tell them a bit about the project.

------
Peroni
_Is there something similar online that I might have missed?_

The answer to this one is almost always yes. First-to-market isn't necessarily
essential. If you fall within your target demographic and you aren't aware of
a similar, successful concept then that means there is categorically room for
one more.

------
JSeymourATL
Build a quick target profile list, sort for programmers in the computer games
industry on Linkedin. Then reach out to selected individuals, dialog them
about your idea.

------
kalagan
For the programmers community maybe you can post your idea here on HN. For
both communities (programmers and gamers) you could post on the subreddits.

~~~
bubblicious
OK I'll come up with something. Thanks

------
carlos1
find a co founder. if you can't, that's your answer. If you can, well. You'll
have to discuss that with them.

~~~
bubblicious
Well even if I found a co-founder, I'd like to get more opinions than just
one.

